# AKFF Chat Room.



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello all. Being fairly new to AKFF I am still finding my way around and I thought that I would try the chat room but it's empty every time I go there. 11.05 pm and I am there now if anyone wants a chat.
Is there a particular time when the chat room is busy? or is it just pot luck if you find someone in there?
Bye bye, I'm off to chat to myself.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

DaftWullie said:


> Pot Luck - although 8:30 seems to bring a few out into the spotlight.


Stuart, remember that might be mexican time, so you may have to adjust a bit mate ;-)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

You know you used to be able to go there once say 12 months ago and there would be Peril, Baz, Kerrie, Matt and others there on regular occassions all chatting at the same time but now don't know why there is no one there all the time. Maybe the time difference I don't know but Baz does hit the sack early these days so do all the other cockroaches 

Why don't we all try to get there at the same time. Qlders 8.30 and the NSW 7.30.

Cheers


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Why don't we all try to get there at the same time. Qlders 8.30 and the NSW 7.30.
> 
> Cheers


I can try but, I am never sure what I am doing. I will do my best though.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nativeman said:


> Qlders 8.30 and the NSW 7.30.


Sel think you would have to reverse those times to chat with roaches :?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yeah i get that as well 
dosnt seem to used as much as other chat fishing and 4wd sights i go to

but there u go im sure its nothing personal ??

imonline now if u want to chat 

craig


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > Qlders 8.30 and the NSW 7.30.
> ...


Doh, :lol:

No wonder there is never anyone there when I am


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Didn't even know it existed, untill last night!

Popped in and had a nice chat with Dunebuggy.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

12 noon Qld. time. Alone again in the chat room. Come on in and have a chat.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Stuart, remember that might be mexican time, so you may have to adjust a bit mate ;-)
> 
> mexican time ? your forgetting that Queensland is a week behind the rest of the world ?  :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

boom-tish


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

people come in the chat room and say nothing. If you say something, the puter will beep and I will here it and come and chat.
If you say nothing.........no sound..........don't know you are there!


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, i gave the ol chat room a burl tonight,not tobad actually, very handy for someone like me to practise thier typing skills... see i'm getting better already :lol:


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED ! :shock: 13people online tonight , for the last year there has been just me and pat malone :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

This thread happened.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

that was hectic :shock:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

What happened? we went from 15 people in the chat room ........ I left, and when I came back...........we were down to 6!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

All on my lonesome in the chat room again. Come on in and have a chat.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

i showed up and everyone left.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry about that......my puter froze. I am back in there again now.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mine always freezes after about 60 secs in there damn annoying


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok, if there's any mods reading this, can I offer a suggestion?
I've just discovered the chat room too, and reckon its pretty cool.
But - there are times when I'm surfing through the AKFF world, and just want to take a QUICK look at whats being said in the CR, but don't actually want to get into a chat, say because I'm cooking at the time, or the wife is floating around - you know - you don't actually have the spare time to sit down and chat (even though I'd usually like to). 
But, as soon as you go into the room, you are "seen" by the others, and to be honest, I don't want to seem rude by ignoring someone who says hello. Is there a way of entering the room un-announced, and then "revealing" yourself if you do actually want to have a chat?
Cheers, 
Greg


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

oooooooooooooooh Greg wants to spy on us. hahaha


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a chat? I am there now.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No Greg , you have to use your user name to get in and it shows others that your there , so i suggest that you do waht i do sometimes when i'm in the chat but also on the phone just type in "on the phone, listening "and other members will just talk around you


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> No Greg , you have to use your user name to get in and it shows others that your there , so i suggest that you do waht i do sometimes when i'm in the chat but also on the phone just type in "on the phone, listening "and other members will just talk around you


Got it. Cheers bazz.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok then, that makes good sense. Just while I think about it though, and I apologise for asking dumbass questions (I am not up to date with how it all works), but would it be possible to have a display, say like the "Users online" at the bottom of the Board Index page, to indicate something like who's is in there, or just how many are in there? 
Edit - Another idea, 
maybe where it says "?Chat" in the bar at the top of the page, it would be possible to just have the number in the room displayed there?
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm also a (very) part time chatroomer and often just go in to have a quick look whos there. I normally open up a new window (right click mouse) and have that window open at the same time as the main forum and flick between them.

most of the time theres nobody in there, but hopefully this will change as more people find it.

Greg - i think the chat function we have is very basic and it's not actually part of our site so I dont think we can do too many things with it in its current (ie Free) form.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool, no probs matey.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a chat? Shufoy's flight has been delayed so I have some time to kill. 12.55pm Qld time right now. Will be there for an hour tops.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thursday evening. 6.45pm Qld time. Two of us in the chat room. cCome on in, the water's fine.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There's a CHAT ROOM?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Friday evening, 10.45pm............... anyone up for a chat?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Sunday morning 9.45am. Seems to be plenty of people online, how about a chat !?

EDIT: that's Qld. time by the way.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

2.40pm qld time. anyone up for a chat?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> For everyone but you Ado. Certain legal proceedings prevent you from having access. Plus the massive bribes your wife is paying us to keep you away from the keyboard.


I don't remember any reference to ADULT chat rooms in the court procedings.

And as for the bribes, It's at least comforting to know the money isn't flowing in the other direction.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, so I haven't been on the forum much in the last couple of months and I guess I missed something but........ I can't seem to find the link to the chat room. Has it been canned or something?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Never mind, I found it. lol. Amazing what you can find when you open your eyes. lol.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmm, seems that when ever I get a few minutes to go into the chat room that no one is there. lol. Oh well, guess I'll just open another indow and browse the forum while I wait for others to come in. lol.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

So who's up for a chat tonight. There seems to be about 6 to 10 regulars although we are rarely all in at once. Come on in and have a chat.


----------



## Trickie (Jul 26, 2009)

G'day lads,

I don't know what the hell I was doing wrong, but I couldn't work out how to actually say anything in the CR. Apologies to Chas (i think) who said hello to me when i entered the room - wasn't trying to be a rude pr..k but, I was typing but no words were coming out!!

Can anyone let me know what I was doing wrong?? - it did say, type here - but as said, nothing seem to happen -fyi = I aint the most computer literate dude in the world so maybe that has something to do with it.

cheers guys,

richie


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Trickie said:


> G'day lads,
> 
> I don't know what the hell I was doing wrong, but I couldn't work out how to actually say anything in the CR. Apologies to Chas (i think) who said hello to me when i entered the room - wasn't trying to be a rude pr..k but, I was typing but no words were coming out!!
> 
> ...


Hard to say what the problem was exactly but redpheonix would probably be the best to ask for help if he is online.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

logged in for the first time tonight..

only 2 in residence.. i entered into a great convo tho 

cheers kas and blagher!

logged in and posted straight away no issues.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfB5Vz4AACtfgAAQYOeAEAKmECA//9/wMADVbQ1MhPShmp5Q08mkGmRo9INVPyAmIjTRtI0ekNNPU/VA01NNJqZpqGm1NMjQADPFhiD9EMynbshTqL6rpraqEJCi7omIO1VtJ5VdBDRDgsaKtRUp5oyTX9o2Plf9p1n+yuD+5mQBNjmzXlU6k/NpYIJdshEOYQ7g+TKrF7UdhS5gnIR3O0DLM1eFtnnT3dH/sxHiiiIknIj6aZOdwiYUEHNAZYK0Q4XEPcwlJclI2BodMxvBVwyGxUvE7XCEddlh5LVoIR3N6WyW/CYUY2TVCIMm82GopaA96NUX3wB6KNciyLoLuSKcKEh4PKufAA==


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey Trickie Richie no dramas mate, did you try entering the text bar with your mouse? You will find that you can not type until you enter in to the text bar. 
KAS


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it dead?
blahger wears bubble wrap.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

And then some.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaq0zQUAABDTgAAQQAUcEDbv34AgAHUNU8gahptQ9Iaeg1NMSaZNPUxAeoYIFVG7F8WPOg8EzvTVULATMrGW4o8RIEYc2+8aTIodeY+m5KVEeimLXDiWJGwOImVYQxNOL2qFEZh62JUODHB02JWWH4u5IpwoSFVaZoKA


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That could have gone w/o saying. Now no one will use it. ;-)


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

tonight at 7.30 huh??


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

No good for me tonight.
Saturday night?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

kraley said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > No good for me tonight.
> ...


Are Saturdays weekend? :shock: .


----------

